# Olsenstoy



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have used Olsens Library for years to look up parts and it has now been quite some time since being able to access their parts breakdowns online. Does anyone have info on what is happening ? Are there other sites that also have parts diagrams ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jta552 said:


> I have used Olsens Library for years to look up parts and it has now been quite some time since being able to access their parts breakdowns online. Does anyone have info on what is happening ? Are there other sites that also have parts diagrams ?


Gunrunner copied the info somehow, maybe he can send you a copy?
I don't know, they have been down a lot before this, but this time is about the longest time down now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're gone for good according to Sharon Olsen, the server crashed and they have no plans to revive it.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I also made a copy. It's *(EDIT) *500+ MB (not 5.75 G). I can try to upload it to my Google drive tonight. You may be able to download it to your PC and use it from there.

I'll try the upload tonight and download it back to my PC to see if that works.


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Millstonemike said:


> I also made a copy. It's 5.75 G. I can try to upload it to my Google drive tonight. You may be able to download it to your PC and use it from there.
> 
> I'll try the upload tonight and download it back to my PC to see if that works.


I've got a dropbox I'm paying for, I would like to also make a copy for archive purposes, if nothing else, just to help the community.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Millstonemike said:


> I also made a copy. It's 5.75 G. I can try to upload it to my Google drive tonight. You may be able to download it to your PC and use it from there.
> 
> I'll try the upload tonight and download it back to my PC to see if that works.


The upload didn't happen last night. My PC decided it was time to update windows. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd like to get a copy of that 5.75G load, my website capture of the library was only 699MB. I seem to have gotten all the PDF files, that was my primary goal. However, a lot of the HTML pages are not complete. I'm curious what is in the much larger download and what I missed.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

Millstonemike said:


> The upload didn't happen last night. My PC decided it was time to update windows. I'll try again tonight.


I will watch for it. Thanks.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd like to get a copy of that 5.75G load, my website capture of the library was only 699MB. I seem to have gotten all the PDF files, that was my primary goal. However, a lot of the HTML pages are not complete. I'm curious what is in the much larger download and what I missed.


My bad. It's 500+ MB, not GB. I edited my post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, that's different. You probably got about what I did.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Okay, its on my Google drive as a "Zip file" for download.

*What it is:* It's a replica of the Lionel section of Olsen's web site. It resides on your own PC and it is only available to you.

*How to get it:* Download this *Zip file* from my Google drive. Save it where you want on your PC. Then unZip the file (Google recommends apps if you need). A folder named Olsen's will be created along with all it's contents and subfolders. The downloading and unZipping could take many minutes or more depending on your PC and/or internet connection..

*How to use it:* Look in the new Olsen's folder for "Index" and double click it (see the pic). Your default browser will open with the Olsen's Lionel directory. Other directories (AF, Ives, etc.) can be reached via their respective links at the end (bottom) of the Lionel listings. The sidebar links won't provide any useful info.

Pro Tip: Right click on the "Index" file and select "Create Shortcut". A new shortcut will be created pointing to the index file. You can drag and drop that shortcut to your desktop (and rename it) for easy access to the Olsen's web site on your own PC.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Oh, that's different. You probably got about what I did.


John if this works, maybe it becomes a sticky, embedded in the forum, or ...


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

Millstonemike said:


> Okay, its on my Google drive as a "Zip file" for download.
> 
> *What it is:* It's a replica of the Lionel section of Olsen's web site. It resides on your own PC and it is only available to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
Thanks so much for the download. It works perfectly. No more need to search through all of Lionels' supplements. I have always wondered why Lionel has never created an index so we can locate what we search for in those supplements. I suspect that only dealers have access to all that info. I have watched a local dealer easily access drawings, part numbers and pricing for various Lionel parts and equipment. We certainly do not have that access. Again, my thanks for your help.
Regards, Gerry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Millstonemike said:


> John if this works, maybe it becomes a sticky, embedded in the forum, or ...


Works for me too.
Many THANKS for taking the time Mike.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jta552 said:


> Hi Mike
> Thanks so much for the download. It works perfectly. No more need to search through all of Lionels' supplements.* I have always wondered why Lionel has never created an index so we can locate what we search for in those supplements.* I suspect that only dealers have access to all that info. I have watched a local dealer easily access drawings, part numbers and pricing for various Lionel parts and equipment. We certainly do not have that access. Again, my thanks for your help.
> Regards, Gerry


You have but to ask, there is a detailed index for the Lionel Supplements, see attached file. The Lionel Supplements also include a lot of stuff that is not in the Olsen's database.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for making this available. I like to print the pages when I'm working on an engine, and this is easier than trying to copy the pages out of the service manual.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You have but to ask, there is a detailed index for the Lionel Supplements, see attached file. The Lionel Supplements also include a lot of stuff that is not in the Olsen's database.


Thank you John. That is a great resource that almost nobody in the hobby knows about. Over the years I have seen many people complain about the lack of an index, but your post is the first time I have ever seen any indication that one exists.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's been around for years, I must have mentioned it previously. If not, my bad.  I also have it in an Excel file, but we don't have ZIP or XLS file posting here. In the old days before XenFono forum software, we could post ZIP files.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Millstonemike said:


> Okay, its on my Google drive as a "Zip file" for download.
> 
> *What it is:* It's a replica of the Lionel section of Olsen's web site. It resides on your own PC and it is only available to you.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the detail instruction it does work here also after trying it .
Right clicking on folder size 760mb .


----------



## Sailorman (Mar 27, 2018)

Downloaded your file and got it to work following your directions. Works great! 

Thanks for sharing this useful resource with us.


----------

